# Insight Pump



## spiritfree (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anybody know anyone who has started on the new accu chek insight pump?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a lady called Plumb on  www.diabetes-support.org.uk  forum.

However, at my hospital they use more or less 100% Roche pumps and have been told by Roche they are not on general release until January.  Mine's due to be replaced any time in the new year and my DSN warned me yesterday to fight Roche off if they contact me and offer me a new one until the Insight's definite, cos otherwise I'll be stuck with another Combo for another 3 years.

What did you need to know though - is it something someone else might know anyway having studied every word they've seen about it ? - one of the Bloggers has actually had her hands on one and written about it with photos and a video - Circles of Blue was it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2014)

There seem to be mixed reviews about the insight. One of these included the post I've handed it back to chunky screen is dreadful and far to much extra stuff to carry around. Someone else showed a photo of her tubing full of bubbles as well. So best to wait and make your own judgement.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd be very interested to hear of other people's opinions too, as I am due an upgrade in the next couple of months and as a current Combo user the Insight is the pump I am considering.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2014)

Where was that Sue?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Where was that Sue?



It was on the forum that masquerades as this one.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought it might be, trouble is I hate the place and loathe going there!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I went there - quite a reasonable discussion about the Insight.

The chap who had bubbles had them because he'd been out in the cold - he works outside and apparently it's dead normal with any pump if you get the tubing etc cold - he was never told to check with his old one apparently !

Actually that does make sense - after all that's why you shouldn't fill pump reservoirs with freezing cold insulin straight out of  the fridge, isn't it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well I went there - quite a reasonable discussion about the Insight.
> 
> The chap who had bubbles had them because he'd been out in the cold - he works outside and apparently it's dead normal with any pump if you get the tubing etc cold - he was never told to check with his old one apparently !
> 
> Actually that does make sense - after all that's why you shouldn't fill pump reservoirs with freezing cold insulin straight out of  the fridge, isn't it?



There's 3 or 4 different discussions going on. The he you are referring to is a she 
Must admit to never ever having bubbles and could be working outside in -5 and going indoors with no problems. Well ok had em once and that was my own fault for filling the cartridge to quickly.
Bottom line is though like all things some will like and some wont.


----------

